# was bedeuten diese meldungen im syslog

## pieter_parker

```
May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901217] ------------[ cut here ]------------

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901225] WARNING: at lib/kref.c:43 kref_get+0x1b/0x24()   

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901227] Hardware name: EX48-DS5

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901229] Modules linked in: vmnet vsock vmci vmmon [last unloaded: vmnet]

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901236] Pid: 11044, comm: nfsd Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3   

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901238] Call Trace:                                             

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901244]  [<c1031105>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90             

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901247]  [<c1031142>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10               

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901250]  [<c11aba7b>] kref_get+0x1b/0x24                         

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901255]  [<c14853e0>] svc_recv+0x25f/0x6fa                       

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901259]  [<c102de4d>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xd           

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901263]  [<c11358f0>] nfsd+0x93/0x112                           

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901265]  [<c113585d>] ? nfsd+0x0/0x112                           

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901269]  [<c1045264>] kthread+0x61/0x66                         

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901272]  [<c1045203>] ? kthread+0x0/0x66                         

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901276]  [<c10035cf>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10             

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901278] ---[ end trace 5864f279e41e2687 ]---                     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901286] ------------[ cut here ]------------                     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901362] kernel BUG at fs/inode.c:1343!                           

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901425] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP                           

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901491] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/platform/it87.656/temp3_input

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901592] Modules linked in: vmnet vsock vmci vmmon [last unloaded: vmnet]

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901709]                                                                 

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901733] Pid: 11044, comm: nfsd Tainted: G        W  (2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3) EX48-DS5   

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901854] EIP: 0060:[<c10c164c>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 3                               

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901939] EIP is at iput+0x13/0x4e                                                     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901994] EAX: f056a3a8 EBX: f056a3a8 ECX: db2e5800 EDX: 00000000                     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902090] ESI: f056a380 EDI: dc84d600 EBP: e86bdf08 ESP: e86bdf04                     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0000 SS: 0068                               

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194] Process nfsd (pid: 11044, ti=e86bc000 task=f6ed6680 task.ti=e86bc000)       

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194] Stack:                                                                       

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194]  dc84d600 e86bdf18 c13cd993 dc84d600 dc84c004 e86bdf24 c147ce02 dc84d600     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194] <0> e86bdf34 c1485a87 dc84d608 c1485a5f e86bdf44 c11aba55 f1133000 00000102 

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194] <0> e86bdf58 c14850c7 fffffff5 00000102 e86bdf98 e86bdfa4 c1485821 f6ed6680 

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.902194] Call Trace:                                 

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c13cd993>] ? sock_release+0x49/0x59     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c147ce02>] ? svc_sock_free+0x37/0x43     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c1485a87>] ? svc_xprt_free+0x28/0x33     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c1485a5f>] ? svc_xprt_free+0x0/0x33     

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c11aba55>] ? kref_put+0x39/0x44         

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c14850c7>] ? svc_xprt_release+0xad/0xb5 

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c1485821>] ? svc_recv+0x6a0/0x6fa         

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c102de4d>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xd

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c11358f0>] ? nfsd+0x93/0x112               

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c113585d>] ? nfsd+0x0/0x112               

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c1045264>] ? kthread+0x61/0x66             

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c1045203>] ? kthread+0x0/0x66             

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096]  [<c10035cf>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096] Code: e8 01 26 00 00 eb 0b 89 f8 e8 02 25 00 00 85 c0 74 d7 5e 5b 5e 5f 5d c3 55 85 c0 89 e5 53 89 c3 74 41 83 b8 40 01 00 00 40 75 04 <0f> 0b eb fe 8d 40 24 ba d4 49 8b c1 e8 b3 86 0e 00 85 c0 74 23

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.903096] EIP: [<c10c164c>] iput+0x13/0x4e SS:ESP 0068:e86bdf04   

May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.991262] ---[ end trace 5864f279e41e2688 ]---
```

```
ay  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000022] ------------[ cut here ]------------

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000031] WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:261 dev_watchdog+0xb3/0x142()

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000033] Hardware name: EP43-UD3L

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000035] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000037] Modules linked in: nvidia(P)

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000042] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P           2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000044] Call Trace:

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000050]  [<c1031105>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000054]  [<c1031169>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000057]  [<c13f1cc4>] dev_watchdog+0xb3/0x142

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000062]  [<c1047783>] ? hrtimer_forward+0xf4/0x10a

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000066]  [<c101412c>] ? lapic_next_event+0x16/0x1a

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000070]  [<c104f27f>] ? clockevents_program_event+0xd4/0xe3

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000074]  [<c103c0ad>] run_timer_softirq+0x15e/0x1d9

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000077]  [<c13f1c11>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x142

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000081]  [<c103631e>] __do_softirq+0xa7/0x144

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000084]  [<c10363e1>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000087]  [<c10364bd>] irq_exit+0x29/0x5c

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000091]  [<c10149e1>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x7d

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000094]  [<c10033f6>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000098]  [<c10400d8>] ? sys_getpgid+0x55/0x56

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000102]  [<c121f8a6>] ? acpi_idle_do_entry+0x2f/0x4a

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000106]  [<c121f917>] acpi_idle_enter_c1+0x56/0x8f

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000110]  [<c13818b8>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x69/0xbd

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000113]  [<c1001d7a>] cpu_idle+0x44/0x5e

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000117]  [<c14be063>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000121]  [<c17bf7fa>] start_kernel+0x2b1/0x2b6

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000124]  [<c17bf091>] i386_start_kernel+0x91/0x96

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000126] ---[ end trace d5db9f941871fe4a ]---

May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.004054] r8169: eth0: link up
```

```
May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.692302] gkrellmd invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x280da, order=0, oomkilladj=0

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.692362] gkrellmd cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.692485] Pid: 3470, comm: gkrellmd Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.692515] Call Trace:                                               

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.692954]  [<c1082872>] oom_kill_process+0x6b/0x1e1                 

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693200]  [<c105c1e4>] ? cpuset_mems_allowed_intersects+0x18/0x1a 

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693205]  [<c1082c63>] ? badness+0x154/0x18a                       

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693212]  [<c1082cca>] __out_of_memory+0x31/0x110                 

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693215]  [<c1082e07>] out_of_memory+0x5e/0x83                     

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693219]  [<c10851b9>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x38e/0x451         

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693226]  [<c1092953>] handle_mm_fault+0x195/0x6e5                 

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693242]  [<c14aa77b>] do_page_fault+0x2de/0x2f4                   

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693247]  [<c14aa49d>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x2f4                   

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693251]  [<c14a8d0e>] error_code+0x66/0x6c                       

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693254]  [<c14aa49d>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x2f4                   

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693262]  [<c1193650>] ? copy_to_user+0xf4/0xfc                   

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693269]  [<c10ba8ca>] seq_read+0x2d0/0x345                       

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693272]  [<c10ba5fa>] ? seq_read+0x0/0x345                       

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693277]  [<c10db69e>] proc_reg_read+0x58/0x6c                     

May  3 05:57:09 pc8 kernel: [458796.693281]  [<c10db646>] ? proc_reg_read+0x0/0x6c                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693286]  [<c10a7244>] vfs_read+0x81/0xdc                         

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693289]  [<c10a7338>] sys_read+0x3b/0x60                         

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693295]  [<c1002a84>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22                 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693338] Mem-Info:                                                 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693368] DMA per-cpu:                                             

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693396] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693416] Normal per-cpu:                                           

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693418] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 153                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693456] Active_anon:82471 active_file:7970 inactive_anon:86223   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693459]  inactive_file:8309 unevictable:0 dirty:6 writeback:8335 unstable:5684 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693461]  free:1554 slab:3738 mapped:3036 pagetables:864 bounce:0               

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693510] DMA free:3020kB min:68kB low:84kB high:100kB active_anon:3932kB inactive_anon:4148kB active_file:1388kB inactive_file:2720kB unevictable:0kB present:15804kB pages_scanned:3181 all_unreclaimable? no

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693521] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 746 746 746                     

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693580] Normal free:3196kB min:3460kB low:4324kB high:5188kB active_anon:325952kB inactive_anon:340744kB active_file:30492kB inactive_file:30516kB unevictable:0kB present:763968kB pages_scanned:45941 all_unreclaimable? no

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693584] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0                             

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693610] DMA: 65*4kB 3*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 2*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 3020kB   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693682] Normal: 447*4kB 176*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 3196kB 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693703] 17680 total pagecache pages                         

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693717] 0 pages in swap cache                               

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693728] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0         

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693737] Free swap  = 0kB                                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.693745] Total swap = 0kB                                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695715] 196592 pages RAM                                   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695726] 0 pages HighMem                                     

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695735] 3996 pages reserved                                 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695743] 26477 pages shared                                 

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695752] 172409 pages non-shared                             

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695801] Out of memory: kill process 13755 (konsole) score 966260 or a child   

May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695922] Killed process 13757 (java)
```

was bedeuten diese fehlermeldungen jeweils ?

----------

## pieter_parker

was wollen die syslogs mir sagen ?

----------

## Evildad

Nr.1 ist ein Kernelfehler

```
May  2 09:02:25 pc2 kernel: [637141.901362] kernel BUG at fs/inode.c:1343!                            
```

Nr.2 ist ein BUG

```
May  3 22:13:04 pc7 kernel: [ 2002.000035] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out 
```

Nr.3: Sagt,  dass Du kein RAM/Swap mehr frei hast und deshalb Prozesse gekilled werden.

```
May  3 05:57:10 pc8 kernel: [458796.695801] Out of memory: kill process 13755 (konsole) score 966260 or a child   
```

----------

## pieter_parker

bei pc8 kann ich mehr ram/swap machen, ok

bei pc7 war ich am video gucken im vollbild modus wo dann der pc fuer ca 60 sekunden eingefrohren war und dann wieder reagierte, hat das was mit der netzwerkkarte zu tun ?

was mache bei pc2 mit dem kernel bug ?

----------

## Necoro

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was mache bei pc2 mit dem kernel bug ?

 

Google benutzen?

----------

